
Cambridge man who claims he invented email sues Gawker for $35M - ilamont
http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2016/05/10/cambridge-man-who-claims-he-invented-email-sues.html?ana=twt
======
pinewurst
The articles being sued over:

[http://gizmodo.com/5887480/the-inventor-of-email-did-not-
inv...](http://gizmodo.com/5887480/the-inventor-of-email-did-not-invent-email)

[http://gizmodo.com/5888702/corruption-lies-and-death-
threats...](http://gizmodo.com/5888702/corruption-lies-and-death-threats-the-
crazy-story-of-the-man-who-pretended-to-invent-email)

